# Superliner bedroom partition



## Ripper3785 (Jun 15, 2016)

Enroute on the EB CZ in two adjacent bedrooms. SCA opened the partition, but was unable to get it to go all the way into the wall. 10" is sticking out. I noticed he only used the key on one side, the upper keyhole. Would the lower keyhole on other side allow the door to slide in all the way or is this to lock it to the floor? Anyone seen these opened before?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2016)

I've seen two Bedrooms made into a Suite but never have seen this problem before.

You need to get the SCA to comeback and see if they can rectify this, but if not the Conductor can also help out.

I've seen some amazing field engineering by Conductors on LD Trains.


----------



## Ripper3785 (Jun 20, 2016)

Bob Dylan said:


> I've seen two Bedrooms made into a Suite but never have seen this problem before.
> 
> You need to get the SCA to comeback and see if they can rectify this, but if not the Conductor can also help out.
> 
> I've seen some amazing field engineering by Conductors on LD Trains.


I did mention this to the conductor who also was unable to get the door to open further. I eventually got over it.


----------

